# A hot redhead should have Amulet Red Lips



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

these took me all day to do.
2 rolls of masking tape 2 primer coats 3 base color coats 4 clear coats = Awesome 

TSW truxton's 19"s with amulet red lips and soon to be wraped it syron race 1's going on a amulet red TT.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

hmmmm.. can't wait to see it on the car


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> hmmmm.. can't wait to see it on the car


x2
:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wish there wasnt a shadow on that pic so I could see it better. Looks good tho:thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Much better:thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I was thinking about the same look on my Black TT :thumbup:

Once I finally breakdown and pick up a set of 2 or 3 piece wheels... the plan is to refinish them every time I get "bored" :screwy:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I was thinking about the same look on my Black TT :thumbup:
> 
> Once I finally breakdown and pick up a set of 2 or 3 piece wheels... the plan is to refinish them every time I get "bored" :screwy:


it would have been nice if these were 2 piece but they are not. alot of tapework lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

They look great! I would be SO scared of the curbs after all that work!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> They look great! I would be SO scared of the curbs after all that work!


Just don't park near curbs  
Or get curb feelers!!!!!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just don't park near curbs
> Or get curb feelers!!!!!


what's a curb feeler lol


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> what's a curb feeler lol


You need to hang out with the lowriders more


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> what's a curb feeler lol


basicly you lower your car enuf that by hanging your arm out the window you can feel the curb when you get close lol JK its a spring that lowriders used to use to tell when they were close to hitting a curb.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> You need to hang out with the lowriders more


haha i know i do



taverncustoms said:


> basicly you lower your car enuf that by hanging your arm out the window you can feel the curb when you get close lol JK its a spring that lowriders used to use to tell when they were close to hitting a curb.


you almost had me on that first definition haha. so how is the spring used? not totally getting the concept..:what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Wow, excellent paint work. I should have had you do mine. I'm just hoping it doesn't look like monkeyass once mounted. That's a lot of red!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Wow, excellent paint work. I should have had you do mine. I'm just hoping it doesn't look like monkeyass once mounted. That's a lot of red!


at least it will be my monkeys ass. i dont know if i would do this for somone cause it takes a long time to complete 11 hours into mine 4 hours of just tapeing 1.5 hours sanding, primer, base color red, base color black, and then clear. but its not hard to do by your self. just time consuming.

here is one kinda like it. i think it looks good. besides being a viper.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

oh yeah the paint i used was duplicolor except for the red thats a OEM color sold in rattle can form by this site: http://www.touchuppaintonline.com/

so diplicolor pro primer
duplicolor wheelpaint black
duplicolor wheelpaint clear
OEM RED


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Lots o work. And he probably spent a gazillion dollars to have his "professionally" done. It's obviously "in-your face" on the viper, but then that's expected. May or may not work on the TT.

When I had my centers PC'd matte black, my inspiration was this:

http://www.insideline.com/porsche/911/2010/2010-porsche-911-sport-classic-first-drive.html

After the install, I wasn't as happy as I had envisioned and had some regrets. Some of my buds liked it, others, not so much. However, over the past 6 months or so, they have really grown on me.









Now, I'm happy....and that's what really counts. Same for you. If you're happy once their mounted, that's all that counts.

cheers


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Lots o work. And he probably spent a gazillion dollars to have his "professionally" done. It's obviously "in-your face" on the viper, but then that's expected. May or may not work on the TT.
> 
> When I had my centers PC'd matte black, my inspiration was this:
> 
> ...


 i think if yours had a lip like the porsche it would have looked better and closer to what you had in your head.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> i think if yours had a lip like the porsche it would have looked better and closer to what you had in your head.


yes, more lip would have been better. 8s on the front have virtually no lip. 9s on the rear have some lip.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I like how that Viper the black centers aren't high gloss like how the lips are. Gives a nice contrast from shiny to satin. I've seen a light textured powder coat too that was cool.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

SOOOOO sexy


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

so what do you think?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> so what do you think?


They look great!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

im open minded but i dont know if i dig it too much, looks good but not my style i guess! there is almost to much red (very bright to look at)


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

I think its awesome man! good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

And since ur willing to devote the time, might i suggest u take those headlights apart, get rid of the orange reflectors, tint the turn signal strip and color match the black part red!!! I did it on my car (blue) and it looks coooooool


----------

